# Dry cured pork jerky



## crankybuzzard (Sep 23, 2015)

I've had some pork jerky made by others in the past and liked it, but I've never made any myself.  So, Sunday night I started a batch. 

I wanted to do a couple of things different this time, I wanted to dry cure prior to smoking and drying, and I wanted to slice the meat thicker than usual.  

I had an 8 pound pork loin in the frig and began slicing pieces 1/4-3/8" thick until I had just a tad over 5 pounds of sliced pork. 

I mixed up the following dry cure and applied to the meat. 

1 tsp cure #1
5 Tbs Brown Sugar
2.5 Tbs Smoked kosher salt
5 tsp Garlic Powder
5 tsp Onion Powder
5 tsp course ground Black pepper
5 tsp. Worcestershire powder
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper (more or less if desired)

I put the mixed ingredients into a shaker bottle and covered one side of the meat.  I allowed the meat to sit for a minute or so before flipping. 












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Sep 23, 2015






After coating both sides of all of the meat, I put all of the meat into a 1-gallon ziplock and put it in the frig for 72 hours.  This afternoon, I came home, pulled the meat out of the bag, placed the meat on my "fancy" hangers, and stuck them into the smoker at 120 to dry a bit. 












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Sep 23, 2015






Hickory smoke will begin soon in the Amazen tray, and the temp will bump to 130.  I'll bump the temp up 10 degrees each hour until I hit 150, then it'll dry at that temp until I get back home later.    Smoke stops after 3 hours or so. 

Heading back to work after I set the temp at 150 and will be back home around 11:00 PM central to check on it.  If it isn't ready by then, I'll drop the temp to 120 and let it go until 6:00 AM tomorrow.  

Anyone see any holes in my plan?


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 23, 2015)

Sounds good to me.

I will be watchin


----------



## twoalpha (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm In


----------



## b-one (Sep 23, 2015)

:110: me too!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 23, 2015)

Last teaser shot for a while, gotta go back to work, ugh!

Looks good so far, smells great, and the surface is fairly dry...  We shall see in a few hours when I return home.  













image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Sep 23, 2015


----------



## gravey (Sep 23, 2015)

Interested in how this turns out!


----------



## tropics (Sep 24, 2015)

Looks good so far,I never had Pork Jerky.List never going to end

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 24, 2015)

Finished the jerky up this morning and took it inside for a taste test.  Oh yeah!  This WILL be made again ASAP since 2.41 pounds (final weight) just isn't gonna last long!

This is fresh from the smokehouse













jerk001.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Sep 24, 2015


















jerk002.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Sep 24, 2015






After completely cooling, I pulled a piece apart to check the texture, spot on for me!













jerk003.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Sep 24, 2015


















jerk004.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Sep 24, 2015






So, 72 hours dry cure, 1.5 hours drying with no smoke (120°), 4 hours of smoke (130-150°), 8 hours no smoke (125°).

You'll see this one being made again very soon!


----------



## tropics (Sep 24, 2015)

CB you hit that out of the park.

Thanks for sharing 

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks Richie!  You're correct, the list never ends does it?

I brought some in to a couple of my coworkers and they are raving about it.

Since this was my first go at a dry brine on jerky, and also a first for pork jerky, I just hope I can recreate it!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 24, 2015)

CB, Nice looking jerky I will have to try this one !


----------



## twoalpha (Sep 24, 2015)

Looks Fantastic. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I also been doing some experimenting with Pork Jerky and it's great.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ndwildbill (Sep 25, 2015)

That is some great looking pork jerky. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Next time I find pork loin on sale, I know what I'm gonna be smoking!


----------



## thesmokist (Sep 30, 2015)

awesome man! im gonna try to make some pork jerky myself.  Kroger is having a sale right now on pork loins for 1.49 a lb I just bought 3 5 lb loins last day of the sale so I might have to buy a couple more. tomorrow pork butts go on sale for that same price


----------

